# Help with LTZ wheels



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

JstCruzn said:


> I was driving on highway on the way to Tucson - and saw a brick but failed to miss it. Hit both front and rear of the passenger's side of the car - front seemed okay but possible dent. Rear tire was popped right away and my rim was dented pretty bad.
> 
> Now, my options are:
> 1. Buy a new stock rim (or two if my front is bad) to replace the damaged one.
> ...


You are aware this is a insurance claim aren't you?

Rob


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Robby said:


> You are aware this is a insurance claim aren't you?
> 
> Rob


I am - they usually take a while to process and give me a check. I'm just looking for something that I can use to swap out my spare wheel - it just looks really cheap with it on along with 3 other stock wheels.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks like I can go up to 18x8.5 and still keep my tires according to the sticky at the top of the section. Now I'm trying to decide if I should stick with the stock rims or get a brand new set. decisions decisions decisions...


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I mentioned the insurance only because so few folks are aware of the coverage they have.

Yes indeedy, that temporary hoop is hard on the eyes.

Rob


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Robby said:


> I mentioned the insurance only because so few folks are aware of the coverage they have.
> 
> Yes indeedy, that temporary hoop is hard on the eyes.
> 
> Rob


Yes indeed. I appreciate it bud.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't know if you would have any luck but you could try a junk yard see if you could find a used rim or two.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> I don't know if you have any luck but you could try a junk yard see if you could find a used rim or two.


I might have to give it a shot. I also have 10% off Coupon on eBay so might have to do it that way but I'd have to make a decision within two days to use it.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Doubt you'll find some in a junk yard but you can find some here

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12809
Cruze LTZ 18" wheels

Where you located?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh boy, first off don't rush into any decision, you need to accurately weight your options.

Now, lets get this started... We are lacking some info that you need to help us out on, primarily, how many miles are on your car/tires, and secondly, what is the exact extent of your front rim/tire damage?

Now, first off, buying new wheels or replacing the one [or two] that were damaged is completely up to you, its your money, and although you might save money wheel to wheel, you will still end up paying more overall for the purchase of 4 new wheels than you would to buy a single wheel [or two]. Anyhow, onto the aftermarket wheel choice, DO NOT get an 8.5" wide wheel or else you will need to buy new tires. I have a 245 tire on my 18x8.5s and it is slightly stretched [255 would make the tread block flush with rim lip], which means that if you keep your stock 235s and put it on an 8.5" rim, you will end up with a stretched tire, which unless you're slamming your car or trying to go for a stanced out car, you would be an idiot for going with your stock tires on an 8.5" rim TBH.

Now, the stock LTZ rim is an 18x7.5" rim, and seeing that most 18" wheels on the market in our size start at 8" wide, I suggest you find an 8" wide rim if you do go aftermarket, unless you want to get new tires to fit a wider wheel. Also, if you are not sure about wheel specs, get an 18x8" wheel with 38 offset, as that is ideal/optimum for our car.

Finally... back to my first sentence or two. Depending on the miles on your tires and the life it has left, you might have to buy 4 new tires anyways. You see the problem here is that if your tires are sitting above 15-25K miles on them, no matter how good of a driver you are, if you buy one new tire, by the time the other three need to be replaced, you will have three tires nearly bald, and a fourth tire half bald, which means half the money you spend on a new tire now will go down the drain. Now, if you are sitting around 5-10K miles, you shouldn't have to worry about this and you should go ahead and just replace the single tire.

I hope all this wall of text helps, and if you have any more info post it [not to say you haven't, you've actually done quite well I must say], we can only help you based on the amount of info you give us [The more, the better].


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Oh boy, first off don't rush into any decision, you need to accurately weight your options.
> 
> Now, lets get this started... We are lacking some info that you need to help us out on, primarily, how many miles are on your car/tires, and secondly, what is the exact extent of your front rim/tire damage?
> 
> ...



Holy cow Smurfenstein, I really appreciate you took the time to type all that.

Now to answer your questions, my Cruze cracked over 36,000 miles and I'll have to take the wheel off first to inspect any damage to the tire/rim. From the look of it and driving, it doesn't shake/wobble and feels fine. I'll have to go check and measure the tread of the tires to see if the previous owner already bought new set of tires before I bought the car from him.

Good to know that I should not go with 18x8.5 if I go aftermarket wheels. I remember reading one of your threads about the offsets and 38 offset is what I already decided to go with. However I will take anywhere between 35-38. I'm trying to think of anything other information that I could provide...

Again, I really appreciate your help Smurf.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Mick said:


> Doubt you'll find some in a junk yard but you can find some here
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12809
> Cruze LTZ 18" wheels
> ...


I saw that, but shipping is gonna kill me. I live in Arizona.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

JstCruzn said:


> Holy cow Smurfenstein, I really appreciate you took the time to type all that.
> 
> Now to answer your questions, my Cruze cracked over 36,000 miles and I'll have to take the wheel off first to inspect any damage to the tire/rim. From the look of it and driving, it doesn't shake/wobble and feels fine. I'll have to go check and measure the tread of the tires to see if the previous owner already bought new set of tires before I bought the car from him.
> 
> ...


With 36,000 miles on your tires I would buy a new set, not need in wasting 2/3rds-3/4ths of a tire/your money. Also, the front wheel might not be broken enough to cause a shake/wobble, but it can still cause problems at high speeds, or it could have a small dent that will slowly leak air out of the tire over time.

Also, you can still go with 18x8.5" aftermarket rims, but just make sure that you get a bigger tire so it actually fits right.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> With 36,000 miles on your tires I would buy a new set, not need in wasting 2/3rds-3/4ths of a tire/your money. Also, the front wheel might not be broken enough to cause a shake/wobble, but it can still cause problems at high speeds, or it could have a small dent that will slowly leak air out of the tire over time.
> 
> Also, you can still go with 18x8.5" aftermarket rims, but just make sure that you get a bigger tire so it actually fits right.


Definitely. Are there any noticeable differences in terms of ride quality or smoothness between 8 and 8.5 width rims?


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

It appears that I have quite a bit of tire tread left so I'm not gonna buy a new set of tires yet. Either a new set of wheels or buy a stock wheel (or two depending on the damage). As of now, I'm leaning on buying a stock rim to replace the damaged one.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Decided to stick with stock rims instead of buying a whole new set of wheels. Will post pictures when it's done.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Ltz wheel or different set? 

I was going to say, there's a new set of ls wheels going for $270 on craigslist. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Mick said:


> Ltz wheel or different set?
> 
> I was going to say, there's a new set of ls wheels going for $270 on craigslist.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


LTZ wheel - I'd like to keep it at 18". I can't even find a single set of stock wheels (even LS) on craigslist from where I live. Where did you find them?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

JstCruzn said:


> It appears that I have quite a bit of tire tread left so I'm not gonna buy a new set of tires yet. Either a new set of wheels or buy a stock wheel (or two depending on the damage). As of now, I'm leaning on buying a stock rim to replace the damaged one.
> 
> View attachment 13358


I understand where you're coming from, I just hope your current tires last long enough to make it worth it.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I just had to replace 2 of my LTZ wheels.. $869.00 bucks later they are like brand new, then a week later I had them painted black.. Its kinda scary watching wheels that you just spent crazy money to get being taken away from the original look..


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

WhiteAndBright said:


> I just had to replace 2 of my LTZ wheels.. $869.00 bucks later they are like brand new, then a week later I had them painted black.. Its kinda scary watching wheels that you just spent crazy money to get being taken away from the original look..


Or how about $1,400 in new rims/tires only to swerve away from a crash and end up with your front tire halfway up a curb, so when you have to drive straight to get out [and straighten the wheel], you rub hard and curb rash satin black paint.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> I understand where you're coming from, I just hope your current tires last long enough to make it worth it.


I think they will last for quite a while. I really can't shell out a good chunk of money right now because I'm currently building a 1973 Mustang Fastback. I'm trying to get that done by the end of the summer.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

WhiteAndBright said:


> I just had to replace 2 of my LTZ wheels.. $869.00 bucks later they are like brand new, then a week later I had them painted black.. Its kinda scary watching wheels that you just spent crazy money to get being taken away from the original look..


Wow, that's a big chunk of money for just two LTZ wheels. I found an LTZ wheel on eBay for $160 shipped (with ebay 10% discount included) - just has minor scruff and ding but nothing major. I've been thinking about dipping it to gloss black, but not too sure yet.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

JstCruzn said:


> LTZ wheel - I'd like to keep it at 18". I can't even find a single set of stock wheels (even LS) on craigslist from where I live. Where did you find them?


You said Tucson so figured you were in AZ. They're on craigslist. I'm sure he'd let go for less. Would be a good spare set for these situations.



WhiteAndBright said:


> I just had to replace 2 of my LTZ wheels.. $869.00 bucks later they are like brand new, then a week later I had them painted black.. Its kinda scary watching wheels that you just spent crazy money to get being taken away from the original look..


Wow, for not much more you could have bought an aftermarket set.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Mick said:


> You said Tucson so figured you were in AZ. They're on craigslist. I'm sure he'd let go for less. Would be a good spare set for these situations.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I do live in Tucson for college (UofA). I did see that ad but it's 16" which would be small for my car but it is definitely better than the spare wheel. Can't spend too much but I'll check into it.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

The used LTZ wheel that I bought on eBay will be on my car sometime today along with a new rubber and TPMS. Look out for the before and after pics!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

JstCruzn said:


> The used LTZ wheel that I bought on eBay will be on my car sometime today along with a new rubber and TPMS. Look out for the before and after pics!


Where those pics at man!? Haha


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey guys - had a long day today. One thing I failed to do was to take a 'before' picture (shame on me) but here is the 'after' picture. It's the passenger rear wheel with a new rubber. Glad it's back to all stock - the spare wheel was just embarrassing.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks nice. How was the quality of this used rim you got off ebay?


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Looks nice. How was the quality of this used rim you got off ebay?


Can't really tell the difference. This is an authentic LTZ wheel, not a replacement or a knockoff. The guy I bought it from had two LTZ wheels for sale - he may still have the other one. Here are the pictures of my damaged LTZ wheel:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Do you plan on selling your damaged rim? I know there are websites out there that will buy it, fix it and sell it as refurbished if there are no major cracks, dents or structural damage to it.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Do you plan on selling your damaged rim? I know there are websites out there that will buy it, fix it and sell it as refurbished if there are no major cracks, dents or structural damage to it.


There is a company here in Az that fixes these kind of wheel damages for a pretty good deal so I'm going to have them get it done. Will post pictures after it's all done.


----------

